# Roaches in Food, from take out!!



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just ordered Chinese and Indian food from a restaurant and got "Chicken Tikka Roaches Marsla". It was disgusting. Has anyone had this happen to them here. I've only been here a month or so and have been hesitant to order out and looks like for good reason. Can I say the name of the restaurant here?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Never here, but I did get an folded omelette at a restaurant in Portugal that had a cockroach in the centre.


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Sounds gross. I hope you are allowed to name the resturant (but I dont know if you're allowed). I've only been here 2 months as well and I am hesitant for the same reason!


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I will tell you this, Chili. I called the restaurant back and spoke with the manager. He gave me the owners name and number. When I called him, he told me he would send someone right over. About 20 min. delivery guy came back and was very apologetic. He explained it off as if it came from the styrofoam containers and that all their Chinese food is made fresh. Gave me back full refund. Took all the food back but left me with nightmares!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> Just ordered Chinese and Indian food from a restaurant and got "Chicken Tikka Roaches Marsla". It was disgusting. Has anyone had this happen to them here. I've only been here a month or so and have been hesitant to order out and looks like for good reason. Can I say the name of the restaurant here?


name and shame - as there are two choices
1) it gets removed by the mods - and you get a telling off
2) it stays and maybe others have had good experiances

Go for it I say:clap2:


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*place for take out*

Hi message me if you want the name of a good chinese and Thai and Indian love the place never had bad food and if want american let me know you will not go hungry in this city and it doesn't cost the earth


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Mogg. I would love it. It's hard to find a good and clean place to eat. Thanks a lot. Send it my way.


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Mogg, can I have the details too please. Thanks Chill.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Your best bet is to try out what is local to you, go in and have a meal if you like it speak with the manager or waiter and ask for their delivery menu, almost all deliver, if they can put a name to the face when the order comes in they will give you good service and you can always pump them for other info, they love to talk and will be especially nice if they are after your repeat business


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Your best bet is to try out what is local to you, go in and have a meal if you like it speak with the manager or waiter and ask for their delivery menu, almost all deliver, if they can put a name to the face when the order comes in they will give you good service and you can always pump them for other info, they love to talk and will be especially nice if they are after your repeat business


or your tip


----------

